# Hi! I'm Jay!



## JayPau (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey,

I'm 45 years old and married with two kids. Having some problems right now, so I'm heading over to another sub forum to ask for some advice. See you in the forums!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

JayPau said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm 45 years old and married with two kids. Having some problems right now, so I'm heading over to another sub forum to ask for some advice. See you in the forums!


*Welcome to TAM, Jay! It's preeminently the best social advice forum on the net!

Hope that you're able to get the advise that you're seeking here!*


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome Jay!!!! Lots of very helpful people on this forum.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome Jay,

If you can’t post in another forum quite yet, it is ok to tell us your story on here.


----------

